# He's dead. She's dead



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm 75. So ,ike " Do you remember "Charlie Everett? " "Yeah". "He's dead"  "Ramone Delgato? He's dead. Phil James? He's dead. Sue Verno? She's dead" And all day long the radio has been talking about Mike Nesmith ( Monkees). He's dead.  I'm normally a happy person, but good grief there is a limit. I'm just feeling down, and ventilating. We all got to do it sometimes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

Well I'm sorry to hear all these people you know are dead... but I'm pleased that aside from Mike nesmith, I've never heard of a single one of the others... saves me feeling depressed..

R.I.P to them all .. whoever they may be...


----------



## DaveA (Dec 10, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm 75. So ,ike " Do you remember "Charlie Everett? " "Yeah". "He's dead"  "Ramone Delgato? He's dead. Phil James? He's dead. Sue Verno? She's dead" And all day long the radio has been talking about Mike Nesmith ( Monkees). He's dead.  I'm normally a happy person, but good grief there is a limit. I'm just feeling down, and ventilating. We all got to do it sometimes.


Fuzzy,  I'll be 88 next week and believe me - - - -it doesn't get any better.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2021)

I only recognized Mike Nesmith, but they all RIP


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2021)

Today I was reminiscing about a Christmas party from forty years ago.

It finally dawned on me that I'm the only one that is still alive.

I am the cheese.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2021)

When we're alerted to deaths,  I always look at their ages.    Like today,  and Mike Nesmith,  age 78.
Seems I've seen too many die at 78 this year. 

..  And since I'm 78,     I need to quit buying stuff!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> When we're alerted to deaths,  I always look at their ages.    Like today,  and Mike Nesmith,  age 78.
> Seems I've seen too many die at 78 this year.
> 
> ..  And since I'm 78,     I need to quit buying stuff!


Shopping may be the key!


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 10, 2021)

None of us is immortal-the death rate is still standing at 100%.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Today I was reminiscing about a Christmas party from forty years ago.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that I'm the only one that is still alive.
> 
> I am the cheese.


You won the tontine!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm sorry to hear all these people you know are dead... but I'm pleased that aside from Mike nesmith, I've never heard of a single one of the others... saves me feeling depressed..
> 
> R.I.P to them all .. whoever they may be...


Now you know why I never look at, listen to, or read the news.  Events like The Grenfell Tower disaster, I only hear about from the small talk at work, but not knowing means I'm not unnecessarily depressed by events I cannot alter.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Now you know why I never look at, listen to, or read the news.  Events like The Grenfell Tower disaster, I only hear about from the small talk at work, but not knowing means I'm not unnecessarily depressed by events I cannot alter.


sad tho it may be
I wouldn't actually feel depressed... it was just an expression...

If I was actually going to feel depressed, it would only be because of something that's happened within my family...


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Today I was reminiscing about a Christmas party from forty years ago.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that I'm the only one that is still alive.
> 
> I am the cheese.


Me, too....a finely-aged cheddar but my rind is drying out.


----------



## win231 (Dec 10, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> When we're alerted to deaths,  I always look at their ages.    Like today,  and Mike Nesmith,  age 78.
> Seems I've seen too many die at 78 this year.
> 
> ..  And since I'm 78,     I need to quit buying stuff!


You mean no more green bananas?


----------



## bowmore (Dec 10, 2021)

On CBS Sunday Morning, they list all of note that have passed in the previous week. Gets a little downing. I used to subscribe to a group from a company I worked at. I got so depressed looking at former coworkers that had died, I gave up on it.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Today I was reminiscing about a Christmas party from forty years ago.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that I'm the only one that is still alive.
> 
> I am the cheese.


Yeah, not many left to answer to....

Around 12 years ago, I wrote something to a forum guy that'd just turned 50
He was depressed....asking me what's next


*Here and Now*

So, here I am, on the wrong side of sixty, weird things growing, wiry hairs, warts, splotches, odd indefinable patches, moles the size of gophers, and that’s just on my hind end.

I’ve got good hearing, but only in one ear.
It's why we have two of most everything.

Vision is going south. Reading glasses are strategically laid throughout the house, cars, tackle boxes, and shop.
It’s not a serious issue just yet, but need to demonstrate more patience when trying to get the neighbor’s hibachi to fetch.

I make little noises when I commence to get outta my lay z boy.
I notice that those same noises will emanate from my wretched larynx when I commence to sit in said lazy boy.
Speaking of larynxes, I find that throat clearing takes several tries…like starting an ol’ model T.

I have partial recall, and even that is a struggle.

I can put on 157 lbs in 13 minutes, just from sniffing a bran muffin.

After sixty, while you slumber, a pubic hair can grow the length of 3 feet…on the pointy part of your ear lobe.

Things grow, and things that were already there will up and move

‘Doc, take a look at whatever that is on my left knee.’
‘Gary, that’s just your right testicle.’
‘BTW, when’s the last time I ran my finger up your pooper?’

When in your 60s you must learn the difference between the words _*colostomy*_ and _*colonoscopy*_…it’s important when checking in.

Of a morning, you’ll look in the bathroom mirror, and find a goblin looking back.
So just comb back your ear hair and greet the day.

Self-keeping becomes secondary.
‘Honey, there’s a puffed wheat in your mustache.’
‘Oh…..so?’
‘We had puffed wheat two weeks ago.’
‘And your point, dear?’

By sixty your underwear from high school has finally given up the ghost, so you retire the little strands of elastic,
but consider the frugal acquisition of 12 headbands.

You discover your new fresh (actually brilliant white) briefs are quite the contrast to the occasional poop stain
…of which is no longer so occasional……poop cake can become a concern.

Oh, and you discover you no longer have a hind end.
It has gingerly crept up and nestled onto your lower back, leaving you with just a six inch line and a tuft of hair.

The fire in your eyes is now just pain recognition.
Speaking of fire, get wunna those birthday candles that doesn’t blow out.

It’ll help you keep the fire.


----------



## Shero (Dec 10, 2021)

The news is not always great, but I cannot imagine living in a world not knowing what is going on.
So I watch the news!


----------



## Linda (Dec 10, 2021)

I’m 73 and my husband is 77.  We were talking the other day and realized most of the people we’ve known are now dead.  It doesn’t depress me unless it’s someone I’m close to.  And usually that would be sadness more than depression.  

I think they’ve all went on to a better place or at lest I hope so.  In a way, I think it will be interesting to see  just what happens when we die.


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that I am now the oldest in my family and have become the Matriarch, whatever that entails......

Do I get a tiara or a big stick or.....?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that I am now the oldest in my family and have become the Matriarch, whatever that entails......
> 
> *Do I get a tiara or a big stick or.....?*


You get to be in the center of all the group photos.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 11, 2021)

BTW, those are fake names, didn't want to use my friends' real names. on the net.  I know it's a fact that we weren't here before we were born, and we won't be here after we die. But when you start going down your list of friends, and it's "Oh, he's dead", "Yeah, she's dead". To me, it's like bits of your world is gone. I'm sorry to sound so "uncheery". We're supposed to be always happy and optimistic, but we have to face it. We are seniors.
To me, even sadder than death is to hear so many with dementia.
Talk about your happy posts!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that I am now the oldest in my family and have become the Matriarch, whatever that entails......
> 
> Do I get a tiara or a big stick or.....?


OMG. I am the family patriarch.
To tell the truth, I really wouldn't mind a tiara.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 11, 2021)

Our local paper just devoted 4 pages to a local “hero” (?) ,2 in main, 2 in sports section,  founder of a car racing dynasty, at age 82, won the Indy 4 times.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2021)

win231 said:


> You mean no more green bananas?



Well yes,  but  _only _green bananas  from here on out..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We're supposed to be always happy and optimistic


Why?  That ain't Real Life.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 11, 2021)

Well folks here I am at 88 and don't hear of so many folks dying coz most have already passed on.
I survived 6 rounds of chemo 3years ago , suffered through the after effects and still have some ongoing as well as old age.

I only watch the news headlines..don't need to hear the details. 
I am sick and tired of the TV stations showing people having their arms jabbed and noses poked for Covid stuff. 
We really do not have to see that. Especially when you are having a cuppa tea and choc biscuit or perhaps cutting in to your favourite steak.
We all know what it is all about by now eh!
Better stop. I feel a long rant coming on.....


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 11, 2021)

Agree about the “arms jabbed &noses poked” getting boring. Here, the video clips are so old & stale that the “poke-ees”are wearing short shorts & tank tops! Mizmo, I like your survivor attitude!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 11, 2021)

Yup!  All me heroes are dead.  The Lone Ranger and his trusty companion, Tonto are dead!  Johnny Cash is dead.  Hank Williams is dead!  The Cisco Kid and Puncho are both dead.  Waylong Jennings, Merle Haggard and Marty Robbins are dead.  So is Johnny Horton, Lefty Frizzel and Ernest Tubb.  Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys are all gone.  Also, Patsy Cline, Jim Reeves, Jimmie Rodgers from Meridian, Mississippi and Roger Miller smoked himself to death.  Even Lassie, the dog, Roy Rogers' horse, Trigger and the Lone Ranger's horse, Silver are history.  From Canada, Wilf Carter, Stompin' Tom Connors and Lucille Starr are all gone like that gray goose!  Gee!  One of these days I too will be gone.  I wonder if anyone will "give a hoot?"  Life just ain't fair!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 14, 2021)

Just spent some time googling classmates, and acquaintances. The score isn't good. There were only 8 guys in my HS class. 4 have passed, and only 2 are known to be alive. A good Navy buddy just vanished in 1976-never heard from again.  And most of my acquaintances have posts about their XYZ disease. Apparently, you don't have a legitimate disease unless it has three lettres.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 14, 2021)

I recall my dad saying to me when he was 80, "Don't grow old because you have to watch all your friends die."


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, not many left to answer to....
> 
> Around 12 years ago, I wrote something to a forum guy that'd just turned 50
> He was depressed....asking me what's next
> ...


you are hilarious, your musings make me laugh. Thank you


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 14, 2021)

I have been losing family members and friends since the 1980's. It was especially difficult losing friends in their 30's. Now I am just happy to be in one piece on the right side of the soil.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 17, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Fuzzy,  I'll be 88 next week and believe me - - - -it doesn't get any better.


I think the passing of acquaintances is something in life you have to face. I have been googling old friends, and the score card keeps getting worse. It's amazing. One buddy just "vanished", Then there's cancer. I don't mean this thread to be depressing as much as "informative"(?).
We all have a definite part in history. But Robin Wren is right.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> BTW, those are fake names, didn't want to use my friends' real names. on the net.  I know it's a fact that we weren't here before we were born, and we won't be here after we die. But when you start going down your list of friends, and it's "Oh, he's dead", "Yeah, she's dead". To me, it's like bits of your world is gone. I'm sorry to sound so "uncheery". We're supposed to be always happy and optimistic, but we have to face it. We are seniors.
> To me, even sadder than death is to hear so many with dementia.
> Talk about your happy posts!!!!!!


It seems that several of the front men or vital parts of many alternative rock bands have died from various things most of which include overdoses or suicide and even one or two murdered.  These were young men and a few women most under 40 and some in their 20s. I guess I will just have to be grateful that I made it thus far at 71. Sometimes I thought I might not.
R.I.P. for your friends.  I am missing some too. Life can be kind of fragile.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 22, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> When we're alerted to deaths,  I always look at their ages.    Like today,  and Mike Nesmith,  age 78.
> Seems I've seen too many die at 78 this year.
> 
> ..  And since I'm 78,     I need to quit buying stuff!


Same here.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 22, 2021)

We are lucky to be alive because I know some of my family and friends die at 30, 42, 53 from cancer.


----------



## Skyking (Dec 22, 2021)

But their souls aren't dead. Consciousness lives on and they are in a better place. Check out YouTube's NDE near-death experience testimonies. Some nut cases, but mostly stone sober believable people giving hope. Get into it, and go deep. there is so much out there than we will ever know.


----------



## charry (Dec 22, 2021)

And now another death ........Shirley Temple.....aged 85


----------



## Jules (Dec 22, 2021)

charry said:


> And now another death ........Shirley Temple.....aged 85


I’m confused.  I read she died in 2014.


----------



## charry (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’m confused.  I read she died in 2014.


Yes your right jules ......oops error , sorry ...


----------

